# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Acuicultura  Lima será sede de Feria Internacional de Pesca y Acuicultura Expo Pesca & Acuiperú

## gpacheco

*Se espera superar los US$ 57 millones en ventas obtenidos en la edición anterior hace dos años*  *Lima, oct. 27 (ANDINA).-* Lima será sede de la Feria Internacional de Pesca y Acuicultura Expo Pesca & Acuiperú que se realizará del 12 al 14 de noviembre con la presencia de más de 260 exhibidores en 8,800 metros de espacio geográfico, informó hoy Thais Corporation, empresa peruana organizadora del evento.  
El gerente general de Expo Pesca, Guillermo Thais, informó que esta es la cuarta versión de la feria que tiene como novedad la incorporación de la nueva marca Acuiperú para incluir al sector Acuicultura. 
Se creó la marca Acuiperú considerando el importante potencial de la acuicultura en el país, y que requiere de mejora tecnológica para, al igual que la pesca, competir favorablemente en los mercados de exportación, explicó. 
Dijo que existe el convencimiento de que grandes pesqueros y medianos y pequeños agricultores incursionarán en la acuicultura, con lo que se incrementará la oferta de pescado para la mesa popular.  
En tal sentido, a partir de este año Expo Pesca & Acuiperú también presentará la oferta exportable de alimentos del mar y acuicultura de las principales fábricas peruanas, en una vitrina netamente pesquera y acuícola en la que se lanzarán nuevos productos y marcas. 
Comentó que tan sólo tres versiones han sido suficientes para que Perú se posicione como sede de esta feria que reúne a los más importantes proveedores del sector, en cuanto a tecnología, insumos, materias primas y productos finales. 
Recordó que la primera versión de Expo Pesca se realizó en el 2003 con 127 exhibidores y 4,000 metros cuadrados, para el 2005 subió a 194 exhibidores que se apostaron en 6,000 metros, y en el 2007 a 225 exhibidores en 7,700 metros. 
Thais informó que para este año se proyecta un crecimiento de 27 por ciento en los negocios generados por los exhibidores. 
En el 2007 se cerraron ventas por más de 55 millones de dólares durante los tres días de la feria, quedando los exhibidores satisfechos y comprometiendo su participación para el 2009 con dos años de anticipación, donde esperan superar las ventas del 2007, indicó. 
Thais Corporation se dedica a la organización de ferias en Perú y está próxima a inaugurar su sucursal en la India para atender las necesidades de otros organizadores peruanos, exportadores e importadores. 
Finalmente, destacó que Expo Pesca & Acuiperú cuenta con el auspicio del Ministerio de la Producción, la Sociedad Nacional de Pesquería (SNP) e importantes empresas del sector.Temas similares: Artículo: Expo Pesca & Acuiperú espera generar negocios por US$ 100 millones en el plazo de un año Artículo: Más de 200 empresas peruanas participarán en Expo Pesca & Acuiperú 2011 Artículo: Promperú promoverá oferta exportable peruana de pesca y acuicultura en Bélgica Perú promoverá pesca y acuicultura en Feria China Fisheries & Seafood Expo 2009 La pesca y la acuicultura en un clima cambiante

----------

